

Google engineers claim that Chrome PWN bug is a Flash bug - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/google-engineers-claim-that-chrome-pwn-bug-is-a-flash-bug/12743

======
e98cuenc
I thought Chrome was protecting me against Flash bugs running Flash in a
sandbox. If so, this exploit needs to break through Chrome's sandbox and it
seems legitimate to call it a Chrome exploit.

~~~
Niten
"Chrome's sandbox" is the Windows "low integrity mode" mandatory access
control mechanism. If the process elevation was achieved through a privilege
escalation attack against this mechanism rather than by attacking the non-low
integrity mode Chrome master process, this might not be a bug in Chrome at
all...

